
Making data count - DanBC
https://improvement.nhs.uk/resources/making-data-count/
======
DanBC
This is a set of statistical tools that are being made available to staff in
English NHS trusts to help them understand their data and to make better use
of that data.

I'm submitting it because I thought some HN readers would be interested to see
how stats are being taught to people who may not have much familiarity with
them, and because I thought people may be interested in the tools.

